# How do you change the gender in text-to-speech on Kindle 2?



## Lupus Coma (Oct 22, 2009)

I just got my Kindle today, and I'm already bored of the male voice


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Pg. 52:



> Press the Text key for Text-to-Speech controls.
> 
> By default, content is spoken with a male voice, but using the 5-way you can select a female
> speaking voice. You can also slow down or increase the rate of speech as well as pause or turn
> ...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Lupus Coma said:


> I just got my Kindle today, and I'm already bored of the male voice


Lupus Coma--

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulation on your first post!

Were you able to change the voice using Verena's post?

When you get a chance, head over to Introductions and tell us a little bit about yourself!

Betsy


----------

